# Solved: Phone Service Question



## LadyLC99 (Oct 17, 2010)

This question is about sending text to those shortened 5 digit numbers. 

My current phone service does not support this "premium" service and was wondering if only the large phone companies like Verizon and AT&T etc, provide their customers with this service. 

I was thinking of switching to a unlimited service like MetroPC or Straight Talk and don't know if they carry it. 

Any information would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

it is up to the service provider whether or not to allow texting to 5 digit numbers because generally they are used by third party companies trying to get you to sign up for premium services. This is one of those questions you really need to ask the carrier you are thinking about switching to. sometimes the carrier will block those numbers but will open them upon request. 

If the carrier does not have it, you can always check out on of those many messaging apps. a couple of exampless include google voice, text plus


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

truth told, I can't see the allure of this. My contacts are all in my phone by name, and I'm texting Jon, or Work, or whathaveyou.....I just don't see the 'why' part of dropping half the number.


----------



## LadyLC99 (Oct 17, 2010)

Right, but it seems to be a very popular feature. 

You see it in advertisements and contests and even the police and utility companies have them. 

Funny, that my service provider sends me texts with the five digit numbers and yet I cannot respond to them.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Honestly? 

This is the absolute first I've heard of it.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

valis said:


> Honestly?
> 
> This is the absolute first I've heard of it.


it is because of those five digit text numbers that att, verizon and others were sue and fined millions of dollars for slamming. see http://www.usshortcodes.com/about-sms-short-codes/sms-marketing-faqs.php#.VS2G-nXd9qM


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

that would explain it.


----------



## LadyLC99 (Oct 17, 2010)

Yet, they are still in use.


----------

